# Furry altair



## ransomluv (Jul 19, 2010)

lol i found this picture of altair that had been furified....


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2010)

How unnecessary, and appalling.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2010)

He should be an eagle... :/


----------



## ransomluv (Jul 19, 2010)

heres a comic of it....


----------



## Boondawks (Jul 19, 2010)

I assume all the Christians are lions and Muslims are camels.

Are the Jews probopass?


----------



## ransomluv (Jul 19, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> I assume all the Christians are lions and Muslims are camels.
> 
> Are the Jews probopass?



lol what? apprently not since hes a cat....


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2010)

HOOOLY JESUS

WHAT IS THIS

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS sonic-inspired piece of shit doing in a Assassin's Creed fanart


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> HOOOLY JESUS
> 
> WHAT IS THIS
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS sonic-inspired piece of shit doing in a Assassin's Creed fanart


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I like it. I think it's... *puts on sunglasses*

Purrty.

*guitar riff* YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jul 19, 2010)

There are other places more appropriate for this type of thing. 

Thread locked.


----------

